# 10/21 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins discusses setting The Firefly Fun House ablaze



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*ROCKET MORTGAGE FIELDHOUSE
CLEVELAND, OH*​


> Seth Rollins will discuss burning down The Firefly Fun House, Ric Flair will select his final team member for the 5-on-5 showdown between Team Flair and Team Hogan at WWE Crown Jewel, The Street Profits will have backup with them to take on The O.C. and more.











*Rey Mysterio to appear live on Raw*​


> Rey Mysterio will make his first appearance on Raw since being selected in last week’s WWE Draft.
> 
> Having evened the odds after his brutal assault last month at the hands of Brock Lesnar by bringing in former UFC Heavyweight Champion Cain Velasquez — who tries to take The Beast's WWE Championship at WWE Crown Jewel after taking Lesnar's UFC Title in their previous clash — what is next on the agenda for The Ultimate Underdog?











*Seth Rollins to discuss burning down The Firefly Fun House*​


> Universal Champion Seth Rollins has been burning it down metaphorically in the ring for years now as one of WWE’s top Superstars, but he took his moniker to a literal level last week, setting The Firefly Fun House ablaze.
> 
> After escalating his issue with “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt in fiery fashion ahead of their Falls Count Anywhere Match that can't be stopped for any reason at WWE Crown Jewel, Rollins is set to address his actions live on Raw.
> 
> Tune in this Monday night to hear what The Beastslayer has to say.











*Flair to name final member of Team Flair for WWE Crown Jewel*​


> Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan have almost filled out their respective teams ahead of the massive 5-on-5 Team Hogan vs. Team Flair showdown at WWE Crown Jewel, but one spot still remains.
> 
> Flair will reveal the final selection for his squad live on this Monday’s Raw. Not likely to be outdone by The Hulkster picking Roman Reigns as his captain this past Friday on SmackDown to join teammates Ali, Shorty G, Ricochet and Rusev, rest assured that “The Nature Boy” will respond with a worthy counterstrike. Already reperesenting Flair are captain Randy Orton, King Corbin, Bobby Lashley and Intercontinental Champion Shinsuke Nakamura.
> 
> Who will be the final Superstar to join Team Flair? Tune in to Raw this Monday night at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out!











*The Street Profits challenge The O.C. with a mystery friend in their corner*​


> The O.C. landed the first shot in a new turf war with The Street Profits. Montez Ford and Angelo Dawkins will have their chance to respond this Monday — and they’re bringing backup.
> 
> They crossed paths backstage last week, with The O.C. ostensibly excited to welcome one of Raw’s newest tag teams to the roster after the WWE Draft. However, it proved to be little more than a ruse, ending in a savage beatdown that has become synonymous with the red brand’s resident bullies.
> 
> ...











*Sin Cara returns to Raw against Andrade*​


> Some were surprised by USA Network’s selection of Andrade and Zelina Vega to close out the first round of the WWE Draft, but they provided immediate return on investment last week with an impressive win over Ali.
> 
> Sin Cara, who returns to the red brand after being drafted last week, will look to stifle the hot start to Andrade's Raw tenure when they meet in one-on-one action.
> 
> Be sure to watch Raw this Monday night at 8/7 C to see who reigns supreme in this matchup between two of WWE’s most dynamic competitors.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10 bucks says this geek gets attacked in the middle of his explanation. WWE is the most formulaic thing in the world.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Filler period till that bloody PPV is over.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This reeks of filler. 

Aren't half the roster in Australia?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> This reeks of filler.
> 
> Aren't half the roster in Australia?


Yeah, the ones that used to be on Smackdown before the draft and are now on Raw are in Australia.


On a related note, I'm flying out to Australia in the morning to attend WWE live in Melbourne so I'll be missing Raw :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sin Cara gonna job as usual unless he picks a fluke win then jobs next week instead pretty pointless.

About time The Street Profits are in action on Raw.

Seth cutting a promo about what he did last week literally requires no explanation whatsoever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My Jets are losing tonight so I may be skipping this filler trash


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

-No Charlotte most likely, which is unfortunate.

-No one wants to listen to Rollins about how he burnt down the Fun House. That is boring filler nonsense.

-Ric Flair hasn't had that much hair on his head in over a decade. Use a picture more current of his for once WWE.

-Why exactly should we care about Mysterio making an appearance after he and his son were clobbered by Lesnar and they both really haven't gotten justice for it. "Bringing in" Velasquez doesn't count.

-Street Profits mystery partner will probably either be Cedric Alexander or R-Truth. I like the Street Profits and the OC but the 6 man tag match doesn't interest me.

-Sin Cara being on RAW screams filler show.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping for an actual surprise regarding the 5th man for Flairs team.
Could it be


Spoiler: guessing



Cena or Undertaker?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow this show looks so exciting...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shaun_27 said:


> I'm hoping for an actual surprise regarding the 5th man for Flairs team.
> Could it be
> 
> 
> ...


Flair's team is heels. It'll be a returning Drew.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Good news for people who don't like women's wrestling. There is a very high chance there won't be any sort of women's matches tonight.

Becky is in California tonight, Charlotte is in Australia, same goes for the Kabuki Warriors. The only woman around will be Natalya, and maybe Liv if they want to finally debut her.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Reil said:


> Good news for people who don't like women's wrestling. There is a very high chance there won't be any sort of women's matches tonight.
> 
> Becky is in California tonight, Charlotte is in Australia, same goes for the Kabuki Warriors. The only woman around will be Natalya, and maybe Liv if they want to finally debut her.


They'll do Natayla vs Sarah Logan in the 3rd hour. Also wouldn't be surprised if they have some kind of interviews or backstage segments involving women that they pre-taped at Raw last week because of this reason.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's election night here in Canada and as a journalist, my Monday night's a busy one. Glad I'm DVR'ing this so I can skip the usual crap on Raw, lol.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m looking forward to The Street Profits. Alexander is the obvious choice of partner, but it could turn out to be that thing that makes Cedric click and show some personality or at have them carry it for him. Heyman is obsessed with him but he is just so bland character wise.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186082032251592704
Could be a Riddle debut, they desperately need to get him out of GEEK NXT Land.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186082032251592704
> Could be a Riddle debut, they desperately need to get him out of GEEK NXT Land.


I saw a video on Reddit today of Profits wrestling with Riddle at a house show (it was posted because Riddle did an admittedly good jackhammer). Def gonna be him. The HIGH places shit gives it away.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope seth starts wearing a little Kane mask now. :Hall


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I wish Jinder Mahal was still around

:sadbecky

Thou cannot hinder, that what is already Jinder.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

If it is Riddle, it’s going to be hilarious hearing Vince’s reaction to him. He is either going to absolutely adore him as he is and push to the moon, or the polar opposite and EC3 him. Meltzer, Alvarez and co are going to have a field day on Vince’s take on ‘Bro’ in flip flops.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Street Profits actually wrestling! ...Yay? :aries2

Seth Rollins talking again... :nah


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't forget that Ricochet is a high flier as well. He could easily be tagging up with the Street Profits.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

This'll be my first Raw I catch since I quit watching Raw back when Talking Smack with Daniel Bryan was a thing. This'll be the first WWE programming I've watched since then. My itch for wrestling is back and so far AEW is great (for me), I'll check out WWE once again, hopefully I like it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sir Linko said:


> This'll be my first Raw I catch since I quit watching Raw back when Talking Smack with Daniel Bryan was a thing. This'll be the first WWE programming I've watched since then. My itch for wrestling is back and so far AEW is great (for me), I'll check out WWE once again, hopefully I like it.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ this preview looks terrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Linko said:


> This'll be my first Raw I catch since I quit watching Raw back when Talking Smack with Daniel Bryan was a thing. This'll be the first WWE programming I've watched since then. My itch for wrestling is back and so far AEW is great (for me), I'll check out WWE once again, hopefully I like it.


DON'T DO IT! Trust me. The entire reason AEW exists is because WWE is the worst wrestling company on Earth. We're talking WCW 2000 bad.

They will kill your passion just as easily as AEW brought it back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's easier to follow RAW while checking out "The 434" Facebook page. The guy running that page updates what happened on RAW every 15 minutes.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sir Linko said:


> This'll be my first Raw I catch since I quit watching Raw back when Talking Smack with Daniel Bryan was a thing. This'll be the first WWE programming I've watched since then. My itch for wrestling is back and so far AEW is great (for me), I'll check out WWE once again, hopefully I like it.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Kratosx23 said:


> DON'T DO IT! Trust me. The entire reason AEW exists is because WWE is the worst wrestling company on Earth. We're talking WCW 2000 bad.
> 
> They will kill your passion just as easily as AEW brought it back.


I'm watching WhatCulture's video today on WWE Raw Preview. Ouch man.... ouch. I may just not check it out. My curiosity might get the best of me considering I have nothing better to do tonight. But jesus man... it's almost depressing


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reil said:


> Don't forget that Ricochet is a high flier as well. He could easily be tagging up with the Street Profits.



*Nope because he is busy with the Team Hogan stuff...


Street Profits' partner will be KO!


wens3*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Nope because he is busy with the Team Hogan stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From the Mexican matches I just read about I wouldn’t be shocked if Orton/Owens gets started tonight. Profits gave it away with their tweet that it’s going to be Riddle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

bradatar said:


> From the Mexican matches I just read about I wouldn’t be shocked if Orton/Owens gets started tonight. Profits gave it away with their tweet that it’s going to be Riddle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Orton is in Australia fam*


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

bradatar said:


> From the Mexican matches I just read about I wouldn’t be shocked if Orton/Owens gets started tonight. Profits gave it away with their tweet that it’s going to be Riddle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


randy orton is in sydney Australia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Linko said:


> I'm watching WhatCulture's video today on WWE Raw Preview. Ouch man.... ouch. I may just not check it out. My curiosity might get the best of me considering I have nothing better to do tonight. But jesus man... it's almost depressing


It's not almost depressing, it is depressing, especially if you like the people I like.

There's a lot of stuff you can do instead of watching Raw. There's a ton of movies, tv shows, games, etc. I just started watching Castlevania season 2. I'll be damned if I'm gonna watch a second of Raw, at least live. If Bray Wyatt attacks Seth I'll probably watch that one minute on YouTube and that's it.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

to be truly honest this is the last time im giving wwe and raw a chance.

it all depends on how they move with the fiend storyline , i dont watch smackdown anymore (the bottom line was kofi losing in seconds and the next smackdown he appeared like nothing happenned all happy with pankakes, simply horrible storytelling)

i will still be around here see the major headlines but not watching anymore....


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This will be one of those RAWs that probably would be better skipping and watching the youtube clips of it instead.

Patriots vs. JETS has a predictable ending but it still is more interesting than RAW tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sin Cara Vs Andrade could be sick if the give it enough time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> This will be one of those RAWs that probably would be better skipping and watching the youtube clips of it instead.
> 
> Patriots vs. JETS has a predictable ending but it still is more interesting than RAW tonight.




I think we play them tough. We always are competitive with them at least one game a season. Not saying we win, but tonight could be closer then people think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Might as well tune in for Jets vs Pats game tonight. Then pause it. Get my WWE 2k20 game from Game Stop and then come home to return to watching the football game.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Raw isnt Bore


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope Raw isnt Bore


I hope I get a date with Sophie Turner...

edit: I'm sorry I thought we were playing a game.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just here for Kabuki Warriors and Liv Morgan..

Fully anticipate them to bury The Fiend after Saud*i..


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Might as well tune in for Jets vs Pats game tonight. Then pause it. Get my WWE 2k20 game from Game Stop and then come home to return to watching the football game.


nobody cares.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> Just here for Kabuki Warriors and Liv Morgan..


Kabuki Warriors won't be there tonight. They are doing the Australia Live Show. No idea about Liv Morgan.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Continuum said:


> nobody cares.


You cared enough to reply. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who else is looking forward to Seth Rollins’ generic cheesy cliche bullshit babyface promo about overcoming and persevering and “I did what I had to do to survive” and “I burned it down” and all that bollox?! [emoji849]

I’m not watching [emoji2960] Just gonna read the recap on Wrestling observer.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Kabuki Warriors won't be there tonight. They are doing the Australia Live Show. No idea about Liv Morgan.


*Well

FUCK*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Preview doesn't look the best, but hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised....maybe? Possibly?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

LEGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Sir Linko said:


> This'll be my first Raw I catch since I quit watching Raw back when Talking Smack with Daniel Bryan was a thing. This'll be the first WWE programming I've watched since then. My itch for wrestling is back and so far AEW is great (for me), I'll check out WWE once again, hopefully I like it.


Dude. RUN AWAY FROM THIS SHOW. Trust me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoep this worth the time to watch tonight.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

What other crimes will Rollins commit tonight??


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well lets hope the show is better then the preview made it look.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New song!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Funhouse segment was so hokey and phoney.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How does Rollins go from cowering and screaming in the corner of the ring like a little bitch to tracking down Wyatt and burning the funhouse down :beckylol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

my dog Aleister made the intro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleveland show without Miz. :bryanlol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ric lost that 17th title reign he gained a few weeks ago.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Another New Era!
Bring out Ric, Damnit! lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sober Flair tonight?! Well we'll find out when he gets on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gotta get Flair out there before he hits too many bars.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

oh fuck...flair?

they are saving rollins for last isnt?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh boy, drunk Ric Flair. What a start.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow Team Hogan is literally Roman and geeks 


Ric is shit faced again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They got it right this week, 16x world champion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Sober Flair tonight?! Well we'll find out when he gets on the mic.




That’s a negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really need to drop this commentary team, its by far the worst one they’ve ever assembled


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ric still a better talker than the entire roster.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE CHOSEN ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

You could probably light his breath on fire right now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder what Ric's blood alcohol content is tonight? :flair


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Flair on point with his drunken babbling tonight 


Told y’all it was gonna be Drew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drew :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You go from Ric to Drew....... Lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You'd think Ric would stay sober when he knows he's going to be on tv...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flair insults the Browns trying to get heat

Fans: "eh, he is not wrong."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naitch is drunk as fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw's starting pretty darn good!

Drew better destroy Richochet bruh....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ric is slurring more than Hogan at the Apollo. :hogan


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Flair is drunk as fuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew sucks but hope he squashes butt play 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Wonder what Ric's blood alcohol content is tonight? :flair


Ric doesn't have alcohol in his blood, he has blood in his alcohol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You'd think Ric would stay sober when he knows he's going to be on tv...


Least he's entertaining. Drips charisma.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ric looks like a goblin 

and cirque de le kickochet and drew fuckin grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Least he's entertaining. Drips charisma.


He could do that while sober as well though couldn't he?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hogan’s team are a bunch of jabronies except for Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Least he's entertaining. Drips charisma.


Sweats vodka too. :flair


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> He could do that while sober as well though couldn't he?


Homie, it's Ric Flair.. He could, but chooses not to :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Counter-programming Tom Brady with Drew McIntyre and Ricochet. :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it just me or are they really spamming the cuts to a different camera angle more then usual tonight?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flair just needs to blade and chase Ricochet out of the ring and up the entrance ramp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Is it just me or are they really spamming the cuts to a different camera angle more then usual tonight?


In honor of Flair's inebriation, they want us to experience that dizzying effect.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to see McIntyre back, i'm glad he's on the team.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Happy that Drew is back but not happy that he is in this Team Hogan vs Team Flair shit at Saudi.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186436659694505984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186436572348063744


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why are they letting Ric talk more Good Lord.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Flair..... bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ric is drunk as a skunk :lmao :lmao :lmao 

"WHERE ARE WE?!?" :lmao lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flair has no idea where he is or where he will be Friday.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol at that mid match promo. 

also, love seein guys like Ziggler, Ricochet, and Ali take bumps.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Flair :ha


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No alcohol in Saudi Arabia, Brother.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

When is someone going to break it to Flair that Saudi Arabia is a dry country?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Naitch is liquored up,King. :trolldog


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ric Flair

a treasure and a tragedy *


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

wow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricochet could be a fun world champion.

Maybe a 2-3 month run with the belt at some point?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ricochet could be a fun world champion.
> 
> Maybe a 2-3 month run with the belt at some point?


Power ranger as heavyweight champ - No thanks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF?! 

They letting Ricochet kick out of that combo?!

Fugg outta here!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go get your father, Charlotte


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match should not be this competitive.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I fucking lost it. Sarah was just like da fuck?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Drew and am surprised that he isn't more over than he is.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That buckle bomb and power bomb sequence was flawless, Drew is back y'all!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Superman is from Cleveland?

Sorry, King, but he's from "Metropolis" or "Chicago" as it's known.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet is amazing in there.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This match is insane. Needs one more 30 second flair promo tho.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cirque de le kickochet jesus christ :deanfpalm :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drew better not lose this return match...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena gonna call in a burial for Ricochet for using his AA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186438199624646656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186439164541059072


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is good and... long


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh god, the commentators are still going heavy on this superhero shite for Ricochet [emoji2357]


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Drew and am surprised that he isn't more over than he is.


Cause they give him 50/50 booking, when a fucker his size should be booked like a monster. Poor guy, in any other company be a top star.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I fucking lost it. Sarah was just like da fuck?


These cocaine and booze southern heel promos from the 70s and 80s are almost extinct, but when you get one :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good match and correct result.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew needed that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match and the right guy went over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Drew McIntyre and Ricochet just put on a good match here :nice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta say that was a really good match to start the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess McIntyre is Doomsday. :trolldog


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew is still boring as hell.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i guess Vince is SKURRED of AEW, we start raw with a very long match

it was a good match though, WWE can put on a good one still

sometimes


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope this is the start of good things for Drew!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMM!!!!!!!!1


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that looked painful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yikes. RIP Booty boy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Always knew the ceiling for Ricochet was super low on MR.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew is a specimen!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very good match.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Ricochet is most over midcarder once bell rings 

If he got pushed sky would be limit as kids and women seem to love him


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

drew is doing his damnedest to mock hogan in the ring lol

id like to see more of that it was funny-bad


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186440188555415554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186440511789228035


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice of flipochet to assist in his toss into the stairs


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jets suck. If this drive goes nowhere I guess I’m watching RAW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd be surprise if Ricochet doesn't become Universal champ. If Balor did it, he can. 

Rico the most over with kids right now (besides Becky and Kofi), super entertaining to watch, and has The Rock's blessings plus an indy darling. Sky's the limit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Anything good happen so far?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

XFL QB ok :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> Anything good happen so far?


AEW invaded and took over the ring.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't stand the Street Profits


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

damn Charly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Street Profits > OC.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Karl "baby girl" Anderson


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Jets suck. If this drive goes nowhere I guess I’m watching RAW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ppl are actually watching Raw while the Pats are on?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a good joke there Karl :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cedric is their partner?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly lookin' fine as fugg!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wait and see, the big mystery partner will be.... Braun Strowman or Cedric Alexander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Star Wars trailer debuts at halftime, if anyone is interested.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Karl "baby girl" Anderson


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Those are nice vignettes for Andrade, Buddy Murphy, and Aleister Black :wow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/rjlUfvL.mp4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black needs to talk to Raven. Raven is the master of that weird dark poetic promo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Another good showing up next with Black?

Raw is doing pretty well thus far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that Black isn't a world champion yet upsets me.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Ppl are actually watching Raw while the Pats are on?


I hadn't put RAW on cuz I was ready for some football! But this is looking like it'll be a lopsided blowout. The way it's going I think this game is already all but over and it's 1st quarter. So gonna flip to RAW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jets being down 17-0 in the first quarter has me giving up. When I’d rather watch RAW then my football team...fuck you Jets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Ppl are actually watching Raw while the Pats are on?




I’m a Jet fan I can’t watch anymore of that. Fucking pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> The fact that Black isn't a world champion yet upsets me.


The fact that he hardly ever wrestled when he was on Smackdown upsets me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black getting more jobbers. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jason Riddle has a kool name.... but he's about to get wrecked!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Jason Reynolds :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

:O Jason Reynolds :mark:mark:mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"arcana" like wtf :ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice of Black to let Riddles get some more offense in.

Good guy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match should of ended with a Black Mass as soon as the bell rang.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I enjoyed the vignette for Andrade, i really want a huge push for him.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Aleister just beat a high school gym teacher.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev looks Lah-teeenoh!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jason did a horrible job in that match. I could have done better.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pedro got buff


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That mustache :ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That jobber makes for a good punching bag!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

What the fuck happened to Rusev wtf


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rusev with quite the pornstache after "losing" Lana.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sir Linko said:


> What the fuck happened to Rusev wtf


He looks like a spicy cuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AOP promo!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Up next

A stupid Idea from Bad Creative!*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AOP prepping for their Netflix drug show.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did they take that chair from someone's garden to put in King's Court?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AOP joining Don Rusev 

The Cartel is coming


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe tonight they finally say why Lana is shacking up with Lashley??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those loud shoes...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev and Corbin need their long hair back.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev looks like an asshole wtf they doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev almost fell walking up the stairs :beckylol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev pandering to the crowd, huh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> AOP joining Don Rusev
> 
> The Cartel is coming


Oooooo!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jerry: Well let me tell you something about marriage, Rusev.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Rusev looks like an asshole wtf they doing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vince mcmahon asshole is what they doing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bulgarian cuck, Rusev!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lana should stay with Rusev because he has a great moustache? Ok Dio, time for you to go back to wherever you came from....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev looks like a guest in Jerry Springer's show


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jerry Lawler is a little bitch frfr

I wanted to see Mance Warner kill his ass on GCW
*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Rusev gurl, that moustache has gotsta go


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mox Girl said:


> Yeah, the ones that used to be on Smackdown before the draft and are now on Raw are in Australia.
> 
> 
> On a related note, I'm flying out to Australia in the morning to attend WWE live in Melbourne so I'll be missing Raw :lol


Live overseas event >>>>>> Raw, so good for you, enjoy!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Rusev looks like a guest in Jerry Springer's show


that is 100% the idea from genius idea man vince mcmahon


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Let's have a cucking good time!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why doesn't Rusev get revenge by sleeping with all 3 of Bobby Lashley's sisters?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Lana... :sodone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

IT'S SUCH GOOD CUCKING :vince5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:ha :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lashley is so much better now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should be main eventing not stuck in a stupid feud like this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no rusev you dont wear your wedding bang

bobby lashley is wearing your wedding bang :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Rusev. This storyline can’t even end properly unless they let him kill Bob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That cleavage on Lana :homer


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so cringe but I know that weirdo Vince is in the back like :vince :vince


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It's Lana's dream to go to a restaurant in Cleveland?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so the intense emotions of this storyline have caused lana and rusev to drop their accents :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What’s so special about an Arby’s?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> It's Lana's dream to go to a restaurant in Cleveland?


Was just going to post the same thing. He never took her because that would involve...going to Cleveland.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev gonna beat the fuck out of Lashley in the restaurant? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these cuck angles. You just know that Tony Atlas probably screwed Linda in front of Vince back in the day.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This storyline wouldn’t be as bad if they had some other guy be in the Bobby Lashley role. The guy has zero personality or charisma, and he doesn’t suit this role at all, and there is zero chemistry between him and Lana. Watching them together is cringe


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rusev knows EXACTLY where they are

a concrete room in the bowels of the arena with a screen against one wall :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186448628983853056


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW feels full of geeks tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Imagine how bad your marriage is that it's your 'dream' to go to a particular restaurant lol!


----------



## Awowowow1 (Nov 26, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Poor Rusev. This storyline can’t even end properly unless they let him kill Bob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, unless Rusev castrates Lashley hes lost the feud. Every moment he spends not trying to kill Lashley he looks like a bitch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> RAW feels full of geeks tonight


geeks and charly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Imagine how bad your marriage is that it's your 'dream' to go to a particular restaurant lol!


In Cleveland.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

This feud has got to end with Rusev just destroying Bobby in a match, but you know damn well Lashley will bury him and Lana him making out over a beaten Rusev lol. It be so WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's something else that causes cancer, WWE:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana shaming Rusev for never eating out with her. :curry2


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Don't smoke cigarettes, watch Raw instead.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

looper007 said:


> This feud has got to end with Rusev just destroying Bobby in a match, but you know damn well Lashley will bury him and Lana him making out over a beaten Rusev lol. It be so WWE.


Serves him right for going on that vacation :vince3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I expect Lashley will win the feud and then dump Lana afterwards and then she'll crawl back to Rusev.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MiserlySlowIndianpangolin.webm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Cara still around? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rosita needs to bring back those pants from last week


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I expect Rusev will end up with Scarlett Bordeaux, so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Should be a good match here.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tis the SZN


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if Liv will show up tonight ?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The ratings will skyrocket as word of Sin Cara returning to Raw make the rounds on social media!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This should be a great match, El Idiolo!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Jesus Lana... :sodone





Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/MiserlySlowIndianpangolin.webm


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Humberto really is dressed like a Power Ranger.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That Humberto looks like a super geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heyman is starting to really circle the drain with the Lana love affair. Lana's looks are appreciated, but some progression would be too.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sin Cara making Cain Velasquez look shredded.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andrade is the new Del Rio in terms of crowd reaction, but you already knew that! :delrio


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

InexorableJourney said:


> I expect Rusev will end up with Scarlett Bordeaux, so swings and roundabouts.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/w3Dornw.mp4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Andrade's machismo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

what a boring match fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> That Humberto looks like a super geek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit costume. Agreed. Super geek


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So when heels do someones move it's disrespectful, but when you see faces do it it's a tribute!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So I tune in to see this Rusev segment. He's mad at Lashley but delusional when it comes to Lana. /sigh

Oh well, hopefully the fight between Rusev and Lashley tonight ends up being good. 

Also, why is it every time I see Andrade wrestle he's facing one of the handful of masked wrestlers on the roster? Not gonna bother with the match since Andrade always wins these and it's not important, but just crazy the last several matches I've seen him in feels like that's been the case.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice move there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

End this shit
:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW started off decently and then has gone downhill from there. Give me a Charly Caruso cam for the rest of the show.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

long matches have ruined WWE tv


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do the rollup of doom Hunico


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So I tune in to see this Rusev segment. He's mad at Lashley but delusional when it comes to Lana. /sigh
> 
> Oh well, hopefully the fight between Rusev and Lashley tonight ends up being good.
> 
> Also, why is it every time I see Andrade wrestle he's facing one of the handful of masked wrestlers on the roster? Not gonna bother with the match since Andrade always wins these and it's not important, but just crazy the last several matches I've seen him in feels like that's been the case.


I heard the rumor the first Sin Cara, wrestled only guys who knew Spanish or knew a grasp of it. maybe it's the case here, but I heard Andrade speaks decent English now. So god knows, maybe their styles clash well with his.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelina.is the only good thing about this


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw's midcard is looking quite nice.

SDL has a nice midcard as well, it just needs to be booked right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good heel finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelina ends up making Sin Cara look like a bitch
:heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match was good but the crowd wasn't the least bit invested in the outcome.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll never get tired of that Zelina spot! Great win for Andrade!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paul Heyman has to be responsible for the quality Lucha Libre matches of late. He better put the title on Andrade.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who is this costumed child in the back?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yoooooooooooooo what is this kid wearing?!

White ranger?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Humberto looks like super mexa-shit in that outfit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who's this Mortal Kombat character?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this guy supposed to be a Mexican power ranger?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrade spends most of his time beating up other Mexicans.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Humberto has one of the worst looks I’ve ever seen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What year in the future is this guy from?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> The match was good but the crowd wasn't the least bit invested in the outcome.


Nope. Just crickets lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He's a Black Ranger


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the fuck is this dude wearing? this dude is DOA give him his walking papers. I don't want to ever see him on my tv again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Humberto making his claim and called out some names. He's getting a push!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've seen some of Humberto's moves in NXT... dude can go in the ring!

Just needs to improve on mic.

He'll be alright.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That's not Humberto's gear. He was coming back from a Halloween practice run and didn't have time to change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All this Monday Night Mystery. Will Rusev find Lashley? What will seth say about his arson? Who will be the mystery partner of the Street Profits? I'm on tenterhooks right now. :bryanlol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank god we get the show narrators. I was beginning to get lost.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flair already at the after party. Funny and no doubt true.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it going to be Cena? lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh lord it isn’t gonna be Riddle it’s gonna be fucking Cedric isn’t it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

These 2 clowns need to fuck off instantly change the channel when the start talking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I just had a stroke.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Truth hiding in an 18 wheeler :ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So their guy is RVD?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This 24/7 stuff is not good anymore!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m still waiting on the cameraman to finally pin R-Truth


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Any way R-Truth can be revived at this point and given a credible run... say in the main event?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha jobber Cesaro gonna job to that Mansoor geek lmaooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Imagine if Liv takes over as Truth's Carmella ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mansoor to look like the biggest babyface during that PPV.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still think they should call Crown Jewel Blood Money and use the old Bad Blood stage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw has been pretty good thus far.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Those Crown Jewel pics of Tyson Fury and Cain Velasquez are hilariously awful [emoji23]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

By far one of the worst Raws I've seen. Maybe worst this year. Good job WWE


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Hahahahaha jobber Cesaro gonna job to that *Mansoor* geek lmaooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was Ali, how many mid long hair with a bit of beard guys WWE has already?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so tired of seeing this Susan G Komen commercial


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Any way R-Truth can be revived at this point and given a credible run... say in the main event?


Main event? I dunno about that. Mid-card sure. I could see it. Basically revive the gig he and Miz did where they decided they were tied being clowns and after-thoughts and went around beating people up..

Part of the problem is that R-Truth is so good with comedy stuff he ends up getting stuck doing only that..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder is such a jobbing geek. For years nothing but a jobber. This show sucks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope no pyro LoL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawler trying to fart or something?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

I like Hawkins and Ryder. Sad that they are jobbers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryder should turn heel on Curt tonight after they lose.

Naw j/k.... The Edgeheads are a nice C+ tag team.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Zack Ryder: "I wonder if we get some pyro tonight."

Curt Hawkins: "There's only one way to find out."

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These losers were tag champs a few months ago...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I definitely turned it on at the right time. WAR!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there anything good today on this show later? So far it's been shit...ratings will.soon be under a 2.0


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Curt Hawkins here to save the ratings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when Ryder got himself over and they killed his push? Surprised he just took that shit and never left.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This who tag team Cup thing is dumb. They say it will determine who the best tag team in the world is? You know another way to do that? World Tag Team Titles!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is there anything good today on this show later? So far it's been shit...ratings will.soon be under a 2.0


Ric Flair making an ass out of himself drunk style. If that's you're thing. And some cucking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gotta love TVR's!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the time of year where Vince doesn't give a shit because he cant beat mnf


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lashley and Lana having a three hour meal? And they were already on desert at 830.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey's arm is still a sling? Jeez, what's taking so long? Most guys don't sell injuries from the ppv the night before.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Shane O Mac gonna single-handedly win the Best in the World tag match


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I bet that's not the first time Lashley has been asked to leave a restaurant.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> Rey's arm is still a sling? Jeez, what's taking so long? Most guys don't sell injuries from the ppv the night before.


Chasing that Cowboy Bob Orton record. Only 30 years to go!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They won’t show Cain’s flab in the promo video :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Zack Ryder is such a jobbing geek. For years nothing but a jobber. This show sucks.


And yet they throw him a bone a couple wrestlemanias....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A lot of security for a restaurant. Well...it is Cleveland.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well that was...bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lana's skirt though...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

'Rusev' is the only word Lana says with a Russian accent.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just an average night at The Golden Corral


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who is going to confront Rey tonight?

EDIT: Buddy Murphy? ECIII? Rowan? Mahal? Mojo? Benjamin?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Lana's voice is awful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

If this were realistic, Lashley would have about 20 slugs in him right now.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do those cops look like wrestlers, and where did they come from? Were they eating there? Did WWE creative forget that most restaurants don't have back stage security?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

15 pages.

Is this a RAW thread or a Smackdown thread? :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe their match is for the title. WWE is stupid enough to put the title on Cain as well....gonna be a fucking shit show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dominic will be in Brock’s corner at crown jewel


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s gonna kill Rey tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> 15 pages.
> 
> Is this a RAW thread or a Smackdown thread? :mj4



The discussion threads have been dead as fuck the past few weeks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This promo sucks


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

There's only 1 bastard in pro wrestling and his name is PAC


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why Rey should of stayed on Smackdown. They are promoting a Smackdown match on Raw.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that was a very swanky restaurant bobby and lana were dining at 

...............................


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey is going in!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything good today on this show later? So far it's been shit...ratings will.soon be under a 2.0
> ...


 that's good shit 
:vince2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody speaks Spanish in Ohio, Rey


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Shelton has a point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shelton? Fuck this company man I just don’t care about anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> LIL' WINNING FOOT said:
> 
> 
> > 15 pages.
> ...


Its boring as fuck. The AEW threads are more actually and 2 hours long
:heston


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Audience completely asleep when Benjamin's music hit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much for.Shelton looking around like a geek with his eyes :lol
:maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Holy shit, a good Shelton Benjamin promo that has a point and character growth??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cain gonna hide his dad bod gut tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Cain get drafted last week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cain is a tough guy but his body is shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That shirt is my hero.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So much for.Shelton looking around like a geek with his eyes :lol
> :maury


That gimmick was money too :no:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

This forum is far more entertaining then RAW itself. I wish you could have a drunk Flair read out every post on here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Cains punches look fake as fuck
Fans booing!!!
Hahahaha
:maury


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the hell is this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cain needs to work on his working punches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, does this mean that Cain Velasquez is on the Raw roster now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Uh-oh, was _that _really what we can expect from Brock vs Cain?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans with ZERO fucks 
:lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cain's worked offense is as devastating as Shane McMahon's punches.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cain looks like the not fat brother of that jobber black squashed earlier :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He worked punches make Shane look good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ this is horrible....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cain is a tough sob...but his acting sucks


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE better not end another title match on a DQ


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Such good shit!!! >


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rey gonna catch a thunderous F5 for that one Cain!

:brock3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> He worked punches make Shane look good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Fans could give a fuck. Fans booing Cain and NOW Seth 
:heston


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cain needed to go through training like Brock did. They have to rush everything.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Cain needs more work

That was bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM Punk.chants!! Lmao


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

As a hardcore UFC fan i totally can understand why wwe fans would crap all over this Cain/Brock angle.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Cain needs more work
> 
> That was bad



He needs to just fuck off for good.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at this weak AF segment. Rey can't promo. Cain is too weak on the mic to do one, and no one reacted to Heyman's promo. heston

Cain is less over than anyone in recent memory to get a shot with Lesnar.. That lack of reaction. :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Fans could give a fuck. Fans booing Cain and NOW Seth
> :heston




I’m genuinely getting mad. This is so bad. They were afraid to give him a live mic in the ring lmaooooo. Punk chants to the champion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

"That's one thing you need to realize about being a champion; sometimes you have to kill people"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel Rollins vs babyface Humberto....

I feel like it would be a 5 star match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I only speak Klingon, Seth


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this you just burned down bray's living room now you're saying maybe the fiend has got in your head shouldnt you be talking shit seth

this writing is just fuck you vince


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Exactly ZERO people want to see Seth Rollins vs Child Power Ranger.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Cain needs more work
> 
> That was bad


It Cain walking out of Saudi Arabia as the WWE champion??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I couldn’t possibly care less about a Rollins v super geek match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth not promoing in front of a live audience. :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey Vince I told you not to put this power ranger looking fuck on my tv ever again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What the hell is he wearing? Looks like something a villain in a 1990s Power Rangers show would wear.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that segment was actually great 

if you're high and have this blasting in the background


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Seth not promoing in front of a live audience. :eyeroll



He never does he is always getting interviewed in the back :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> What the hell is he wearing? Looks like something a villain in a 1990s Power Rangers show would wear.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So I am about to see Seth Rollins, The Universal Champion taking on a Black Power Ranger. What is this? The 90's?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Exactly ZERO people want to see Seth Rollins vs Child Power Ranger.


More like +1 for muah. :laugh:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz’s Jedi outfits are looking a little better now.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We have the White Ranger vs the Black Ranger


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope The Fiend and Liv come out tonight!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> We have the White Ranger vs the Black Ranger


the episode haim saiban could not bring to america... TONIGHT ON RAW :vince5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet gear for my boy Seth!


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

MOST BORING RAW SO FAR THIS YEAR. Just dreadful. I could careless about anything that has happened tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The only good thing about Raw these days is the new theme song

Edit: Same with Crown Jewel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> He never does he is always getting interviewed in the back :lol


That to me is telling. They either pre-record the weaker promos or just keep them in the back.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:damn

:shockedpunk

Those Saudis are some fuckin *MARKS*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is the champion being introduced first before this nobody?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Universal Champion coming out before the no name power ranger :ha


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Instead of "burn it down" they should change it to "fuck this clown"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His entrance sure does look epic!


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

"Listen to the ovation for our Universal Champion!"

audience: silence.



Ham and Egger said:


> His entrance sure does look epic!


Stephanie's in charge now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like Umberto's music. Shit got me dancing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bruh even this kids entrance music is awful. Please send him back to 205 live so I don't have to see him again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Go go Power Rangers!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it Mexican appreciation night or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I've actually quite enjoyed this, some interesting segments and some decent character progression alongside a few good matches, obvious shit is still there but I've liked most of it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Humberto's got a good look/face.

I wonder if Vince sees him as a main eventer?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy to see that Ricardo Rodriguez put his life back together


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im still :sodone over that fucking WWE _parade_ in saudi arabia. jesus


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Go go Power Rangers!!!


If they actually had him come out to the original Power Rangers theme I would mark out. Otherwise, go back to 205 Live.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"We want Wyatt" chants...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is quieter than they were for Cain. :bryanlol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Censey said:


> Instead of "burn it down" they should change it to "fuck this clown"


:booklel


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So is John Morrison gonna be Street Profits partner?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I like Umberto's music. Shit got me dancing.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Seth seems to have slowed down heaps in the ring, or is that just me?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> im still :sodone over that fucking WWE _parade_ in saudi arabia. jesus


Alcohol and porn are both illegal. Torture is legal. Cheer for Vince or no one hears from you again. Maybe Vince will move WWE HQ to Riyadh so people HAVE to cheer his champion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is shit, so here is some Summer Rae for your viewing pleasure

https://i.imgur.com/5zaGBuV.mp4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> So is John Morrison gonna be Street Profits partner?


It would make absolutely no sense, so probably yes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Humberto's got a good look/face.
> 
> I wonder if Vince sees him as a main eventer?




Lmao what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Hahaha these Cleveland fans rock. They got the worst episode of RAW this year. They letting everyone know. They did the “WHAT” treatment to all the promos. 

Now a WE WANT WYATT chant. I don’t blame you Cleveland.. I could give a fuck less about any of these nobodies and sad ass boring ass storylines. Bravo for putting up with it.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> So is John Morrison gonna be Street Profits partner?


Probably Cedric Alexander


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That WWE 2K20 commercial is missing Sting/Taker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seth cannot beat this child in ten minutes? No wonder 18 curb stomps cannot beat The Fiend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is washed as a face. He is in dire need of a heel turn. His face run has run its course.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Is it Mexican appreciation night or something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Last week Raw Drafted Kevin Owens, Randy Orton, and Erick Rowan. Those are some pretty big names and they haven't been mentioned at all yet. I wonder if Raw has anything planned for them?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheer for your bitchy, petty champion WWE universe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He kinda looks like a Mexican Bo Dallas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Make Humberto and Andrade the two faces of Raw's midcard for the next year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They really are not gonna have a womens segment tonight :heston


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Its Other Joe from the Angry Joe show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a boring match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Lmao what
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:grin2: lmfao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So the story is Seth let The Fiend in and now he sucks?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL! is this WWE's version of AEW's Sammy? hahahah


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> What a boring match


 so true. boring match. Boring stars. Boring show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He gonna beat this dude down and turn or what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

that what we need . another spot monkey


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't turn Seth before Reigns turns ffs!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They aren't gonna love you from a handshake, Seth.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cannot be stopped for ANY reason? Earthquake? Flood? Riot?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmaooooo there I go thinking WWE would do something correct. This product is garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock needs to grow his UFC beard back.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Trending on twitter: Humberto. Sadly it's followed by "who the hell is he?"


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

I’m telling you. I have no freaking clue what WWE was thinking by splitting up their stars on two different shows. 

Makes no sense. Ratings on both shows are gonna drop. This is easily the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Cannot be stopped for ANY reason? Earthquake? Flood? Riot?


If someone dies in the ring? LoL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They must be high on this Humberto Carillo dude went 20mins with the champ on his debut.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> They really are not gonna have a womens segment tonight :heston


All the women in Australian, no????


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kamille said:


> I’m telling you. I have no freaking clue what WWE was thinking by splitting up their stars on two different shows.
> 
> Makes no sense. Ratings on both shows are gonna drop. This is easily the worst RAW of the year.




The past three weeks have been epically terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

we dont need a women's segment, we got plenty of charly tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> we dont need a women's segment, we got plenty of charly tonight



Never enough Charly


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*First Darby Allin in AEW and now Humberto in WWE. Two star making performances. Lets see how quick WWE forgets about Humberto tho.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How bad has raw been :ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R-Truth should go AEW with the next Exodus and finish his career a serious wrestler.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Different languages are funny


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How did they never explain how the Singh bros went from Jinders dancing monkeys to whatever this gimmick is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally the Street Profits wrestling on RAW :mark: :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Can these idiots actually wrestle bc they're so fucking annoying


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BRAY WYATT REBUILT IT :ha

FIREFLY FUNHOUSE RETURNS :sodone


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These guys need a Godfather gimmick


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the street profits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RAW has been fucking fantastic. Two amazing matches in Drew vs Ricochet and Seth vs Carillo.

And of course the fucking pathetic fans boo the post match handshake between the latter. How the fuck do you boo an amazing match like that? This is why internet wrestling fans don't deserve nice things.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL Firefly Funhouse returning on Friday like nothing happened.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This surprise tag partner better be worth the suspence!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits with dat smoke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like the entrance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This feud with Seth and Bray is WWE at its sleaziest. They've got the crowd chanting for Bray, knowing full well he is on Smackdown. The feud should have ended at HIAC.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Enzo :laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I like the street profits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are fucking awesome. One of my favorite tag teams from NXT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Street Profits's entrance is always fun :dance :dance


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And of course the fucking pathetic fans boo the post match handshake between the latter. How the fuck do you boo an amazing match like that? This is why internet wrestling fans don't deserve nice things.


They were live fans that booed them...

So-called casuals.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Private party >>>>>>>≥>>> street no profits


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't say Braun.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Ok atleast that dance was cute. ❤❤?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lil Jimmy is the partner?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> They are fucking awesome. One of my favorite tag teams from NXT




The skinny one has charisma for days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This third person better be someone big!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fiend should be their partner

they got bray THE SMOKE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Please don't say Braun.


Nah, it's not going to be Braun Strowman because he's on the Smackdown roster now.

I think the mystery partner will either be Cedric Alexander or Kevin Owens.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> The skinny one has charisma for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He's decent in the ring to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> BRAY WYATT REBUILT IT :ha
> 
> FIREFLY FUNHOUSE RETURNS :sodone


Ramblin Rabbit would have been tortured and killed yet again of he did not get it done by Friday.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fergal Devitt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s either Cedric, Riddle, or Cena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

hope it isn't cena


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking it's Kevin Owens.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> It’s either Cedric, Riddle, or Cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would mark the fuck out if it was Riddle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show is trash. Heyman seems to be in love with charisma vacuum midgets flipping everywhere. The only thing worth a fuck was the Rusev and Lashley stuff.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> I'm thinking it's Kevin Owens.


This


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> I would mark the fuck out if it was Riddle.


Broooooo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Interesting Seth is mentioned before Bray...:

This is the current lineup advertised for WWE's Supershow in Mexico City on 11/30, courtesy of WWE's Latin American Twitter. 

*Seth Rollins vs. Bray Wyatt in a Cage match for the Universal Championship

*Cain Velasquez and Rey Mysterio vs. Drew McIntyre and Andrade w/Zelina Vega

*Roman Reigns vs. King Corbin

*Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley and Sasha Banks

*Braun Strowman vs. Shinsuke Nakamura w/Sami Zayn for the IC Championship

*Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton

*Ricochet and The Viking Raiders vs. The O.C in an Australian Rules Match

*Rusev vs. Bobby Lashley w/Lana


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I would mark the fuck out if it was Riddle.




The friends in HIGH places tweet was a big hint. Cedric is the most disappointing option so it’ll be him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no tag partner for them?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess this partner is about to make the save...? :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Their partner is literally going to be "The Smoke"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its either Cedric or Owens.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So this is a regular tag match? Why is AJ not in the match? I thought it was going to be a 3 on 3 tag match?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

So THIS is the main event......holy smokes that's bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soo what the fuck is going on are they bailing on the surprise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

At the end of the show, some random legend/part timer will come out, and they’ll randomly throw together a match against AJ Styles for Crown Jewel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Soo what the fuck is going on are they bailing on the surprise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoever it was watched the first 2.5 hours and went home.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Himiko said:


> At the end of the show, some random legend/part timer will come out, and they’ll randomly throw together a match against AJ Styles for Crown Jewel


You guessed it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ANOTHER :vince$ break


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

56 pages for raw lol


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They must be high on this Humberto Carillo dude went 20mins with the champ on his debut.


I know it’s a different time, but just imaging what it would be like if WWF Champion Ultimate Warrior went 20 minutes on Prime Time Wrestling with Al Perez or Shane Douglas. I’m not sure if it would have elevated them as much as defining the champ down.

And for goodness sake, can’t we go back to opponents wearing different color attire?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's KO.

They wouldn't do a suspenseful entrance for Cedric, no offense.

Doubt Riddle debuts tonight. 

EDIT: I can see Heyman wanting Riddle as a consolation prize for not getting Lesnar, when the next NXT class comes up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus if they wait till the very end for it to be Cedric, Heyman needs to be punched in the face. It better be Owens.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Interesting Seth is mentioned before Bray...:
> 
> This is the current lineup advertised for WWE's Supershow in Mexico City on 11/30, courtesy of WWE's Latin American Twitter.
> 
> ...


Wait, Cain Velasquez is in a tag match with 3 other Raw wrestlers AND he made his 1st appearance after the draft on Raw tonight.

Does this mean that he's on the Raw roster now? :CENA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Himiko said:


> At the end of the show, some random legend/part timer will come out, and they’ll randomly throw together a match against AJ Styles for Crown Jewel


Is it my boy Edge?!?!?!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's a great way to keep their ratings up in the 3rd hour. :surprise:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abyss lives in Ohio....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Montez stealing Shelton’s gimmick


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Owens is gonna come out at the end and stunner the bad guys

Owens doesn’t like Styles so it makes sense earlier when Profits said they have something in common with their partner


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So there was not one segment involving the women tonight?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why did this match need to be twenty minutes? The format of this show sucks. Smackdown is miles better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Their partner is a fucking asshole for leaving them high and dry.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

they have this match on to close? wow. I had to actually restart my stream, because I had to make sure I wasnt seeing things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Wait, Cain Velasquez is in a tag match with 3 other Raw wrestlers AND he made his 1st appearance after the draft on Raw tonight.
> 
> Does this mean that he's on the Raw roster now? :CENA


So either he does win over Brock and brings the WWE championship to RAW and Fiend brings Universal Championship to Smackdown, or the opposite happens.

From what we saw in the ring tonight, they realized VERY quickly he needs to be in a tag match, not singles. I do not see him beating Brock at this point. His working moves looked horrible.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Interesting Seth is mentioned before Bray...:
> 
> This is the current lineup advertised for WWE's Supershow in Mexico City on 11/30, courtesy of WWE's Latin American Twitter.
> 
> ...


So his on RAW with the rest of the latino talents? So his not beating Lesnar for the smackdown belt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Boogie is wilin out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The3 said:


> So his on RAW with the rest of the latino talents? So his not beating Lesnar for the smackdown belt


Yeah I think someone who at least knows something saw him in the ring and realized very quickly he should not be in singles matches for now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Raw will.get shit ratings.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched all of RAW except when I turned for the Star Wars trailer. The gave some hype for the younger talent but this episode was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey KO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

OWENS FTW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever called KO, got it right.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

So this was advertised as a 6 man tag yet Owens doesn't show up in ring gear ready to go?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens is finally here on Raw :drose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This product is trash I can’t stick up for it anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> So this was advertised as a 6 man tag yet Owens doesn't show up in ring gear ready to go?


Wearing a shirt is his ring gear at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least AJ has a US title storyline now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp. This was so far the worst Raw this year. 3 hours of pretty much garbage. Only drunk Flair saved this show. 
:cornette


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Street Profits win :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew it would be Owens.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186477172426526722


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd be pissed if I were a paying fan in Cleveland right now. (N)


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Heyman should be fired raw has been unwatchable and Vince seriously needs to fuck off hope the ratings tank worse then they have ever been


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO! 

Montez dancing with a random baby!

I fuggin' love this dude even more now!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits bringing the smoke to a baby. :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok the ending with the baby was cool lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This product is trash I can’t stick up for it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe this mained, and i dont find many things unbelievable anymore. They phoned it in because Patriots are on.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> At least AJ has a US title storyline now.


But they've already feuded over the US Championship!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I remember when this thread used to be at least this plus 100


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"rise up young man and make yourself a legend"

isnt that a line from the theme song of neon genesis evangelion 

and the same dude said "arcana" earlier

is vince deliberately trying to cater to geeks with this one commentator :aries2


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Give seth a live mic and people tune out


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> This product is trash I can’t stick up for it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The excuse is the rest of the rosters are in Australia, but why not just do RAW in Australia then tape show


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Definition of P-O-I-N-T-L-E-S-S.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Seeing the end and that delighted infant...we now know WWE’s target audience. Babies.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Welp. This was so far the worst Raw this year. 3 hours of pretty much garbage. Only drunk Flair saved this show.
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" />


100% true. Possibly the worst RAW in my 19 years of life. 

But hell. Ric Flair WAS HALARIOUS I thought man was gonna have a stroke ????


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dio Maddin made a Evangelion reference tonight. 

The only good thing tonight.

Lack of women made this noticeably terrible. Even as background noise it was hard to get through.*


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Never seen a wrestler pick up a baby out of the crowd.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. Dude took the baby. and the baby loved it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Dio Maddin made a Evangelion reference tonight.
> 
> The only good thing tonight.
> 
> Lack of women made this noticeably terrible. Even as background noise it was hard to get through.*


i thought that was what it was!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Owens is the third man? :lmao

And here I thought someone was going to return or it would be a big name with how much build they had to it.

Call me incredibly underwhelmed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

montez dancing with the baby was the only real part of raw and thus the only good part of raw 

everything else so fake


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wait, did Seth do the promo? I’ve been tuning in and out and only saw him “explain” himself in 2 lines to that new guy backstage.

The only reason I tuned in at all today was to see the crowd boo Seth’s horrible babyface explanation of last week’s horrible segment... did I miss it?


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Dio Maddin made a Evangelion reference tonight.
> 
> The only good thing tonight.
> 
> Lack of women made this noticeably terrible. Even as background noise it was hard to get through.*


I really don’t know what I just watched. As others have said this has to be the worst RAW in the last few years. Ric Flairs drunken red faced ramble was funny but yeah. No women segment?? Cmon.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a poor choice to end the show, should have been around 9:30 since there was a mystery but it wasn't a big deal of a match. Glad profits were so over though. good crowd.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kamille said:


> I really don’t know what I just watched. As others have said this has to be the worst RAW in the last few years. Ric Flairs drunken red faced ramble was funny but yeah. No women segment?? Cmon.


you just watched street profits baby shark :draper2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Seafort said:


> Seeing the end and that delighted infant...we now know WWE’s target audience. Babies.


Best post of the night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Street Profits' partner will be KO!
> 
> 
> wens3*



*CALLED IT. *


:Cocky


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> Wait, did Seth do the promo? I’ve been tuning in and out and only saw him “explain” himself in 2 lines to that new guy backstage.
> 
> The only reason I tuned in at all today was to see the crowd boo Seth’s horrible babyface explanation of last week’s horrible segment... did I miss it?




You didn’t miss anything. It was the typical backstage bullshit Rollins promo “I didn’t wanna do it but I needed to do it. I’ve never met anyone like the Fiend before, he’s gotten inside my head” yadda yadda yadda. 

Crowd booed him and chanted CM Punk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why would you main event with that match? It makes zero sense.

The Club aren't over and the surprise was a complete dud.

This company has zero clue.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least one happy fan.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

deepelemblues said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> > I really don’t know what I just watched. As others have said this has to be the worst RAW in the last few years. Ric Flairs drunken red faced ramble was funny but yeah. No women segment?? Cmon.
> ...


Haha. The dancing was cool. I meant like. How did I tune in to that whole three hours. ?. When the secret huge overwhelmingly exciting legendary Brian Owens came out I just laughed out loud. ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kaworu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Dio Maddin made a Evangelion reference tonight.*


What did he say?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why is that baby in that loud arena up at 11pm


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The3 said:


> Why is that baby in that loud arena up at 11pm


Because 12 is past his bed time?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Ric Flair/Drew McIntyre opening segment

- Drew McIntyre vs Ricochet + Ric Flair's mid-match promo lol) + McIntyre's post-match assault on Ricochet

- O.C backstage interview

- Zelina Vega pre-match promo

- R-Truth/Singh Brothers 24/7 segments

- Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins wondering if they're going to get pyro for their entrance lol)

- Rusev attacks Bobby Lashley in the restaurant

- Rey Mysterio/Paul Heyman/Shelton Benjamin/Cain Velasquez segment 

- Kevin Owens finally showing up to give AJ Styles the Stunner


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

troll lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*YALL CRAZY RAW WAS FUN*


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well this was a record for me.

I fast forwarded through this RAW in 3 minutes. Nothing interested me whatsoever. Usually they have at least one segment or match I will stop and watch. Tonight, nada.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I only watched a bit but my favorite part was Flair saying they were gonna be in “Saudi”. I’ll bet Vince flipped out over that since we’re not supposed to know where Crown Jewel is ??


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *YALL CRAZY RAW WAS FUN*


No it was trash


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Magicman38 said:


> I only watched a bit but my favorite part was Flair saying they were gonna be in “Saudi”. I’ll bet Vince flipped out over that since we’re not supposed to know where Crown Jewel is ??


Flair also dropped the dreaded "Pro-wrestler" instead of "Superstar". :surprise:


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

Fantastic show tonight. Really good story telling and superstar interactions


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> No it was trash


*Change the channel.*


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


>


omg i just saw that segment a few minutes ago right before you posted this image, and i seriously thought to myself, this mexican guy looks like a power ranger...

then i see you post that image ...holy cow that's funny. So accurate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Raw didn't stink tonight.

Drew and ricochet had an incredible match 

Cara andrade was fun

Rollins humberto was fun

Street profits and oc featuring Owens was fun

Even the weekly cuck was fun cause rusev manned up and the Cain stuff was decent he looked to be moving better as well 

No complaints


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Change the channel.*


I did as I'm assuming anyone with more than one functioning brain cell would


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Whose bright idea was it to have a Mr. Hour 3 match in Hour 3? Talk about giving up on tonight's ratings. :Cocky

It was extremely gratifying to see the dead crowd start chanting "we want bray!" during the match. Yet another seth match hijacked by a crowd. Those crickets heard during his match? This is what it sounds like when seth's overness dies. Send this midcarder back down where he belongs. :Cocky


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

rexmundi said:


> Whose bright idea was it to have a Mr. Hour 3 match in Hour 3? Talk about giving up on tonight's ratings. :Cocky
> 
> It was extremely gratifying to see the dead crowd start chanting "we want bray!" during the match. Yet another seth match hijacked by a crowd. Those crickets heard during his match? This is what it sounds like when seth's overness dies. Send this midcarder back down where he belongs. :Cocky


I can tell you're in love with this GIF :Cocky . Shame, Rollins' GIFs are better than the actual man/wrestler/performer :Rollins2


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

God the street prophets must be the cringiest lamest douche bags I have ever seen. They are literally like a parody of the business. Hilarious that the office thinks these two idiots are good. If you think they have charisma you must be 14. God awful. Its like vince is trolling us.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What an amazing RAW!!!

McIntyre vs Ricochet was a fantastic match!

The Rusev/Lashley storyline is still entertaining as hell

Andrade vs Sin Cara was a great match

Rollins vs Carillo was an amazing match ruined by an absolutely shit crowd chanting "We Want Wyatt" fuck off with that shit. Imagine shitting on a terrific match. Rollins proves yet again he's a great wrestler despite the people on here claiming otherwise.

O.C vs Street Profits was a great match that immediately established the Profits as stars. 

Black being built up was well done

Even Shelton got some time to shine!!

RAW was fantastic and did an amazing job of establishing its Midcard. 

8-9/10 show. 

A- grade


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

My interest in RAW has hit Rock Bottom no pun intended.
This was literally the worst RAW in recent memory.
ZERO women's matches but oh yeah, the Women's Revolution.
Only thing I semi cared about was Lana storyline... and that didn't even pay off that well. :/

Yeah imma check out that other company that actually gives a shit about their fans and not their "Universe".
Good luck WWE.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I liked the first match and the Rollins match and didn’t mind the street profits or KO. I like Cain and would love to see him smash Brock in an mma fight, but he doesn’t inspire me as a wrestler just yet. An ok show at best.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What an amazing RAW!!!
> 
> McIntyre vs Ricochet was a fantastic match!
> 
> ...


I don’t care about great matches unless there’s a storyline between characters.

Watching matches for the sake of admiring in-ring ability is boring to the masses, but good for you for enjoying it.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ZERO women's matches but oh yeah, the Women's Revolution.


Someone actually complaining that there were ZERO women's matches :brock4 :Brock :Rollins :eyeroll



Tarrant666 said:


> God the street prophets must be the *cringiest lamest douche bags I have ever seen.* They are literally like a parody of the business. Hilarious that the office thinks these two idiots are good. If you think they have charisma you must be 14. God awful. Its like vince is trolling us.


And this is your mainevent of Raw in 2019 :brock4

Hey but it's still these two cringy douchebags over Cringy Lynch, Natalya or Charlotte in the mainevent, that's gotta mean something, right? :Cocky


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Tarrant666 said:


> God the street prophets must be the cringiest lamest douche bags I have ever seen. They are literally like a parody of the business. Hilarious that the office thinks these two idiots are good. If you think they have charisma you must be 14. God awful. Its like vince is trolling us.


Translated: If you have a different taste than me, you're a child.

Pot meet Kettle


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So I heard Rollins didn’t have his segment in front of the crowd? Lame


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Was there any point or stakes for these matches at all?

Cain looks terrible.

Owens vs styles was bad the last time they feuded.

I guess the Lana shit took up the womens time limit on the show.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins/Humberto was a good exhibition match it was good Seth put him over strong.

The Love scandal storyline needs to end nothing good is coming out of it, Rusev looks to gain revenge only to get arrested without as much of a real beating was predictable, Why bother.

Decent opener to tonight's show with Drew/Ricochet.

I thought KO would be the ally for the Street Profits but leading into another feud with AJ isn't exactly going to be much different from 2017 when both didn't really have that kind of chemistry together.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*This weeks RAW...*

SUCKED.

Why is it so god damn boring? 

-Drew Cricketyre and Black in the opening hour?

-That segment with Cain was horrible

-Seth trying to salvage Wyatt to no avail

-Discount New Day, aka Street Profits

-OC losing again. I think they're even worse then Curt Hawkins by now

I understand that we are in the filler period. But still, this was crap.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Rollins explain why he burned wyatt house??


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

No it didn't it flowed really nicely actually. What do you mean by discount new day? Not even close they have entirely different gimmicks. The new day is about positivity and the profits are about swag and confidence. It's like saying all hip hop/rap music is the same


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

just_one said:


> Did Rollins explain why he burned wyatt house??


Frankly no it was as if him walking up to Humberto and offering a match took away from the entire point of the discussion about the Funhouse lol.

Bait and switch really, He only talked about how both are each inside the other's head like that wasn't somewhat obvious.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What an amazing RAW!!!
> 
> McIntyre vs Ricochet was a fantastic match!
> 
> ...


Of course the crowd shit on the Rollins match. Rollins is dead as a face. People talk about Corbins go away heat? This fucker has go away heat lmao. Why should they care about a 15 minute match between him and some guy from 205 live who can't speak english? Then they went all Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy with the handshake. Lmao Christ. If anything you just killed this kid off the bat putting him with Rollins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

I don't understand why they move Mysterio to Raw. I mean just before the draft he was paired with Cain on Smackdown, now tonight he was promoting the Cain/Lesnar match on Raw and Lesnar is a Smackdown guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

Some of the matches were good but overall I still found it boring. The segment with Heyman may have been one of his worst received because the crowd was giving him no reaction. Cain was underwhelming and not really over at all. WWE has already started their shilling for him in hopes that pro wrestling fans will cheer him. As Rey said to the crowd, "You are mi familia and we all will cheer when Cain beats Brock for the title." Guess again, Rey. :brock4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For the Street Profits match weren't they saying it was going to be a 3 on 3 tag match all night? How did it become a regular 2 on 2 tag match?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

We just witnessed a RAW without any of the women's superstars. Unless you want to consider Zelina being on the show. That was shocking. The opening segment was fine for what it was. Drew McIntrye is back and took his anger out on Richcet in a clean win. Both guys are still bland though. 

I know people are dreading this Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline but I am giving Heyman props for trying something. I think its semi-working as we are rooting for Rusev to get his hands on Lashley. I didnt mind that Misterio/Shelton/Cain segment either. Until you can tell that Cain was pulling his punches. That looked awful but not as awful as Shane McMahon's phantom punches. Humberto Carrillo looked like a Power Ranger backstage. His match against Seth Rollins was fine for what it was too. But wow, the fans have turned on Seth which is not good. Finally, Montez Ford was looking great out there in the main event tag team match. Kevin Owens came out to help out Street Profits but is he going to feud with AJ Styles again? Oh man.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Based on the results there's nothing im going to even watch on YouTube.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What an amazing RAW!!!
> 
> McIntyre vs Ricochet was a fantastic match!
> 
> ...


Was it a good show for somebody who likes storytelling & not just random heat less matches?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



Joseph92 said:


> I don't understand why they move Mysterio to Raw. I mean just before the draft he was paired with Cain on Smackdown, now tonight he was promoting the Cain/Lesnar match on Raw and Lesnar is a Smackdown guy.


yeah I dont get it either. Just shows that the draft is a pile of bullshit.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

This Raw was a snore. I am having a hard time watching these days always doing something in the background. Drew/Ricochet was decent but I felt like it lasted too long. Seth/Power Ranger was heatless and pointless. Cain is awful and he gets a WWE Title match in his debut. This was more forgettable than bad.

Such a boring and lame episode. Drew should have beat Ricochet in half the time really. I live about 50 miles from Cleveland and I would have had a hard time going to this show with free tickets.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

The crowds are so dead at this point. Thousands of people and they make less noise than an enthusiastic indie show crowd. There are stretches of complete silence at times.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

Terrible show gonna terrible show.

Y’all have to stop watching. It’s the only way to make them improve.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> The crowds are so dead at this point. Thousands of people and they make less noise than an enthusiastic indie show crowd. There are stretches of complete silence at times.


At this point, I really dont get why they do turn up.. its hard enough watching the highlights let alone sit through the entire show on the tele...However I do get the silence, god the shows are a train wreck with shades of 2000 WCW level badness all across the board (bad actors, bad storytelling, bad booking, jabroni champions etc.). But why pay the money to watch this train wreck live :lol


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

But who that brand new spot monkey though ? He's flippier than anyone I have ever seen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't watch RAW last night, so what was Rollins "explanation" about burning down the Firefly Funhouse?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> I understand that we are in the *filler period.* But still, this was crap.


Don't expect things to pick up or get any better in the Rumble/Mania season either :Rollins2

The WWE have no fulltime Stars/draws and they haven't had since Punk left. There's no Rock or Taker to get back in a Wrestling role, another 2 minute Goldberg squash won't matter, and the best they may do is get some more MMA/Boxer guys like Tyson Fury or Conor McGregor may be. 

Either ways, the WWE will never be cool, exciting or worth watching ever again, not even the Mania season. You could still watch Orton, Ziggler, Owens or Styles in some meaningless midcard match at Wrestlemania though :Brock


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

Expect another drop in ratings. That was a typical going through the motions show unless you are a fan of the Mexican guys. 

I like Drew McIntyre but I just want this "Blood Money" nonsense out of the way so that hopefully Survivor Series sets a fresher path. 

I love Kevin Owens but I am not excited to see him in yet another feud with AJ Styles. The OC are dreadful as a group, talk about the group that personality forgot, speaking of which why did they pick Bobby Lashley of all people to carry off a romancer angle?? 
I have never understood any hype for Bobby Lashley in his entire career, the man has always been a cure for insomnia to me. Rusev and Lana are not much better, that crap needs to be scrapped, the reaction online has barely any fans of this angle. 

To cap it off they found time for Lashley Lana Rusev nonsense and the Benny Hill title goes Bollywood but yet once again forget Buddy Murphy was drafted last week.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

It's a 3 hour show and they weren't able to just put one women's match on the card? Wow, women's revolution is really in full swing! This is so ridiculous! And they wonder why ratings are fucking down! This company is slowly drowning in incompetence! Must be so frustrating for so many talent not used or used proberly! Ask people like Liv Morgan or EC3 for example! No wonder moral seems to be low!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



metallon said:


> Wow, women's revolution is really in full swing*!* This is so ridiculous*!* And they wonder why ratings are fucking down*!* This company is slowly *drowning in incompetence!* Must be so frustrating for so many talent not used or used proberly*!* Ask people like Liv Morgan or EC3 for example*!* No wonder moral seems to be low*!*


So many sentences ending with an exclamation '!' mark. Look at the Fury! :brock4



metallon said:


> *It's a 3 hour show and they weren't able to just put one women's match on the card? It's a 3 hour show and they weren't able to just put one women's match on the card? Wow, women's revolution is really in full swing!*


The fact that so many people are irate that there were ZERO women's matches... :brock4 :Brock :Rollins :maury



metallon said:


> *This is so ridiculous! And they wonder why ratings are fucking down!*


The ratings would still be down if they had three women's matches, in fact, more down. You've got it soooo ass-backwards :ambrose4 :Rollins2



metallon said:


> Ask people like Liv Morgan or EC3 for example


Liv Morgan.. :brock4 :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



metallon said:


> It's a 3 hour show and they weren't able to just put one women's match on the card?


Well, Charlotte, Asuka and Kairi along other women were in the Australia live show and Becky was doing a panel so she wasn't on RAW either. I think that only Nattie was there. Not sure about Liv.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

Go watch fucking AEW man. If you want to make change scare them in the ratings. Go support the competition. They going to panic and actually put more effort. If everyone who complained about RAW sucking just stopped watching things would actually get better.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*

Didn't watch it, had no desire to. Can anybody honestly say that they can sit thru a full 3 hours of this crap and are entertained?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



Freelancer said:


> Didn't watch it, had no desire to. *Can anybody honestly say that they can sit thru a full 3 hours of this crap and are entertained?*


Not unless if they were paid to say that or were lying :Rollins2 :reigns2 :Brock


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*






Thank god we were spared this.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

3 hours of RAW and the only takeaway I have from it that's of any substance at all is "holy fucking shit Humberto Carrilo is incredible and I might be more than a little bit in love with him now."


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



Dolorian said:


> Well, Charlotte, Asuka and Kairi along other women were in the Australia live show and Becky was doing a panel so she wasn't on RAW either. I think that only Nattie was there. Not sure about Liv.


Liv and Sarah were there but of course not used and same goes for Natalya! What a shitty company! Especially that old guy!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who on Earth is their demo? Spanish people, kids, and mentally challenged folks? I'm being serious here too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Watched the clips from RAW on youtube. Mostly glad I skipped watching all 3 hours live.

No video of Rollins talking to Charly, which i'm not surprised. WWE on purpose trying to show as little interaction with Rollins as possible on the internet.

Humberto is amazing. He does things differently enough than other high fliers (cruiserweights) to separate himself from them.

Cain Velasquez looked really bad when he got physical with Shelton. Those punches looked weak.

Kings Court made sense I guess to set up for why there was a camera at a restaurant with Lashley and Lana, but Lawler needs to stop getting these opportunities to talk or keep it short with him.

Ric Flair was cringe. No need to tag your own catch phrases to Drew McIntyre. I like Flair, but he needs to keep it limited on the mic. too.

Hopefully the Street Profits become a huge thing on RAW. Owens vs. Styles feud (again) incoming. Not thrilled about it but I guess at least it's better than who they have been feuding with recently.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: This weeks RAW...*



metallon said:


> Liv and Sarah were there but of course not used and same goes for Natalya! What a shitty company! Especially that old guy!




Natalya and Logan was not on raw but they were on main event


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Saw some of the matches from last night. Ricochet vs. McIntyre was great. Super hot crowd, hot action, fun match.

Andrade vs. Sin Cara was good, though I don't know why Andrade needs Zelina's help to beat him, as cool as her spot was. And I like Rollins vs. Carillo as well.

And I saw that KO helped the Profits against AJ and the OC. I'll say this much, I hope KO as the face and AJ as the heel leads to a better dynamic than they had in 2017.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

"why did you burn the house down seth?"

"i did it for the rock."

would've been a lot cooler.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’ve never really seen the Street Profits in ring apart from some glimpses at Takeovers, but I really like them. The Sky High into a Frogsplash popped me too, as I loved D’Lo Brown.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im not even reading results anymore!! this...this is where it's gotten


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Is there anyone watching that enjoy this shitshow? The only ones I could imagine are kids or new fans since everything impresses you when its new. Its gotten beyond terrible in the past 2 years. 2016 smackdown was the last non nxt good stuff and even nxt is horrible now. Thank god we get some aew dynamite in 24 hours...



domotime2 said:


> im not even reading results anymore!! this...this is where it's gotten


Its so bad I dont even get upset anymore like with the reigns situation a few years back. Now its just meh.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stylebender said:


> Its so bad I dont even get upset anymore like with the reigns situation a few years back. Now its just meh.


yeah. we've gone from "ahhhh why aren't they turning reigns heel this is soooo annoying"

to... like you said.. "meh".


NOW! to be fair. I think them wasting 3 years trying to get babyface Reigns is sorta why we are where we are. If Reigns turns on Rollins all those years ago when they did the tournament at survivor series, he would've been the big time hero reigns at this point and maybe we wouldn't be in this mess


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

How am I supposed to tune in for this show next week when they'll put the Street fucking Profits in the main event over their World Champion ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching a one hour condensed version of Raw right now cos I missed it, and so far Drew and Seth have both been on, so I'm happy, that's who I wanted to see anyway


----------

